# Como hacer un temporizador de 10 minutos



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2009)

Necesito el esquema eléctrico para hacer un temporizador de tal manera que al activar un pulsador cuente 10 minutos y que pasado este tiempo active un relé, PERO que si no llega a 10 minutos se resetee para que siempre empiece a contar desde cero.
Todo esto alimentado con 9v CC
Esque he estado intentando hacerlo modificando resistencias y condensadores de un temporizador pero a parte de no conseguir tanto tiempo no consigo aberiguar la forma de descargar el condensador al soltar el pulsador para que el temporizador empieze desde cero.
Agradeceré vuestra ayuda.
Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

La solución es utilizar integrados.

Por ejemplo, puedes utilizar un 555 como base de tiempos y luedo dividir esta frecuencia utilizando unos 4017

Puede que sea más facil hacer un timer con un 555, pero está el problema de la precisión y el reseteo.


Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2009)

Buena idea ya que el DC4017 es un contador / divisor de décadas con 10 salidas decodificadas y si le inyecto las señal de un temporizador sencillo a 30s eg.hecho con un 555 podría conseguir los 10 minutos  de tal manera que la última salida del DC4017 valla a activar un relé.
Pero lo complicado seria restear el DC4017 para que empiece desde la primera salida a ``contar´´ cuando yo suelte el pulsador.

La precisión de tiempo no me importa tanto como que se resetee al soltar el pulsador.

La pregunta es : ¿Cómo resetear el CD4017 y el temporizador hecho con un 555 temporizado este a 30 seg. todo ello al soltar el pulsador?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

hay varias formas:

El 4017 lleva una entrada de "reset" de foma que cuando la pulsas empieza a contar desde 0.

La foma más sencilla es poner un pulsador con un contacto invertido (siempre estan cerrados menos cuando pulsas) de forma que cuando lo apietes desconecte de foma momentánea la alimentación de todo el circuito.

Tambíén sería necesario que ese pulsador tuviera dos circuitos para que uno de ellos puenteé el condensador descargano la posible carga que le pudiera quedar


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> hay varias formas:
> 
> El 4017 lleva una entrada de "reset" de foma que cuando la pulsas empieza a contar desde 0.
> 
> ...



Gracias a tus comentarios se me ha ocurrido este circuito( adjunto )
Ver el archivo adjunto ESQUEMA ELECTRICO.PDF

Tambien adjunto dataseet CD4017

Ver el archivo adjunto CD4017.pdf

En el esquema he puesto DUDA 1 y 2 son estas:
Duda 1: Afectara conectar la patilla 6 y 2 del 555 a masa (-) para poder realizar la descarga del condensador? Creo que no ya que a su vez también se desconecta el temporizador pero yo pregunto por si acaso
Duda 2:¿para resetearlo que hay que meter un pulso - o + ?
       ¿ cuál es el valor del pulso ( voltios)?
 Por cierto: te agradezco mucho tu ayuda me estas ayudando un montón.
Muchísimas gracias eres un maquina.
 Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola, antes de nada vamos a concretar algunas cosas sobre el esquema:

En tu diseño has puesto que los pulsos del 555 sean de 30 segundos, pero
Tengo la duda de si pretendes que el pulso sea 30 seg. en total 
(15 seg. arriba, y 15 seg. abajo) o si lo que quieres es que este 30 seg. arriba y 30 seg. abajo.

En caso de que sea 30 seg en total (15 y 15) el contador contaria hasta 300 seg (5 min)
porque el 4017 sólo cambia de estado cuando primero tiene 5v ("1") y luego 0v ("0")
es decir; considera un pulso un cambio de estado.

En caso de que te refieras a 30 seg. arriba y 30 abajo, si que contaria hasta 10 min.
Ya que en total cada pulso duraría un segundo.

de todas formas tenemos el problema de que es muy dificil conseguir una onda cuadrada perfecta.

Duda 1:

Creo que el esquema funciona, pero no estaria de mas que algún otro forero le diera el visto bueno, por si hay algún error; dos ojos ven más que uno.
pero e principio funcina. Felicidades, es un diseño muy inteligente.

Duda 2: En los circuitos lógicos, por lo general, los pulsos no pueden ser negativos;
todo funciona con "1" (+5V) y "0" (0V)
En tu diseño, el condensador se descargará cuando pulses el botón, y el 4017 se reseteará cuando lo sueltes (considerará un pulso entonces)

Te dejo un programa para calcular la frecuencia del 555

Ver el archivo adjunto 21739

Porcierto, para que necesitas el circuito?
Etudias ing. electrónica? más o menos que nivel de conocimientos tienes?

Espero no ser entrometido.

Saludos

PD; me alegro de poder ayudarte


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 10, 2009)

a esa idea se puede implementar un contador de 7 segmentos, para visualizar el conteo ya que lo que necesitas  es un circuito de precision.

otra opcion podria ser utilizando un pic 16f87 ya que el pic internamente se puede disponer con clk(pulso de reloj) y el mismo circuito integrado tiene reset.

las ventajas del pic es la presicion del conteo, simplificacion del circuito( tamaño), mayor velocidad de respuesta logica. 

espero que esta información te sirva.

exitos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

Porcierto, 30 seg son 0.03 herzios no?

10hz----10 veces por segundo
1hz-----1 vez por segundo
0.1hz---1 vez cada diez segundos
0.001hz-1 vez cada cien segundos
0.050hz-1 vez cada 50 segundos
0.030hz-1 vez cada 30 segundos

esto lo conseguimos con dos resistencias de 160 ohm y un condensador de 100 uf en modo astable

Si no consigues las resitencias de 160 exactas conpar una resistencia variable y ajústala con el tester.

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Porcierto, 30 seg son 0.03 herzios no?
> 
> 10hz----10 veces por segundo
> 1hz-----1 vez por segundo
> ...



Oye muy bueno ¿cómo lo has calculado? lo de las resistencias y el condensador digo.
Gracias.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Hola, antes de nada vamos a concretar algunas cosas sobre el esquema:
> 
> En tu diseño has puesto que los pulsos del 555 sean de 30 segundos, pero
> Tengo la duda de si pretendes que el pulso sea 30 seg. en total
> ...



Seria 30 Arriba y 30 Abajo para poder conseguir los 10 minutos. ( has estado muy inteligente hay) muy bueno.
Gracias por la felicitación.
Respecto a la DUDA 2: tienes toda la razón, un error mío, buen razonamiento.
Muy bueno el programa, Gracias por el aporte.
Nada más lejos, no eres entrometido, te explico es para activar un toldo controlado con un circuito medidor de luz el cual activa un relé al pegarle el sol a la LDR, ese relé seria el pulsador al que me refería, y el circuito que he hecho gracias a tu ayuda es para que en caso de que un día este nublado y haga sol solo3 minutos por ejemplo no se active; Sino que se active el toldo con un mínimo de 10 minutos de luz. (ES COMO EL SENSOR DE LAS LUCES AUTOMATICAS DE UN COCHE) de ahí saque la idea.
Respecto a lo de si estudio inguieneria, te diré que más quisiera yo, solo tengo estudios FP grado medio de electricidad y electromecánica, lo que pasa es que desde pequeño estoy investigando cosas de este tipo ya que me apasiona este mundillo de la electrónica.
De nuevo te agradezco tu ayuda, te are caso haber si algún forero mas dice algo de mi diseño y lo montare, si funciona te prometo que te paso fotos y cuelgo un video en YOUTUBE.
Un saludo compañero.



ELIHU TOVAR dijo:


> a esa idea se puede implementar un contador de 7 segmentos, para visualizar el conteo ya que lo que necesitas  es un circuito de precision.
> 
> otra opcion podria ser utilizando un pic 16f87 ya que el pic internamente se puede disponer con clk(pulso de reloj) y el mismo circuito integrado tiene reset.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aporte pero yo no llego a ese nivel de llegar a usar PIC es mucho para mí.
Respecto al contador de siete segmentos creo que te refieres a un display como este no?


Ver el archivo adjunto DISPLAY.pdf

Si te referías ha eso te comento que le iba a colocar a cada salida de las 10 que tiene el CD4017 un pequeño LED de los SMD cada uno representaría un minuto,
aunque eso del display es muy buena idea, ya te digo, es mucho para mí, ya que tengo poco nivel de electrónica. Aunque si me pongo lo hago, que conste, no hay nada imposible de solucionar menos la muerte.
De todas maneras se agradece tu aporte.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 11, 2009)

Lo siento, me había hecho un gran lio en mi pos anterior.
Necesitamos que en total la frecuencia sea 0.06 hz
Da igual el tiempo que este en cada parte.

Lo he calculado con la calculadora para el 555 

Ahora no puedo calcular los componentes para esa frecucncia
porque en ese ordenador no tengo ese programa, ni winrar para desomprimir mi propio
archivo, pero intenta calcularlo tu mismo


Saludos


PD; se e habia olvidado: si cuando acaba de contar no se pulsa el boton reset, todo se resetea solo.

PD2; Para conectar un relé a una salida del 4017, necesitas una pequeña etapa de potencia


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 11, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Lo siento, me había hecho un gran lio en mi pos anterior.
> Necesitamos que en total la frecuencia sea 0.06 hz
> Da igual el tiempo que este en cada parte.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes ya lo calculo yo,
PD: Ya lo sabía, cuanto termina de contar empieza de nuevo
PD2: Si tenía en mente ponerte un transistor BC548 para poder activar el relé 
Haber si cuando tenga un ratito ( grande) empiezo a montarlo, estate alerta de mis mensajes por si me surge alguna duda sobre el montaje y el funcionamiento.
Espero que me funcione todo correctamente 
Lo dicho anterior mente si logro que funcione cuelgo un video en youtube pa que lo veas.

No sé si as leído lo que te conteste dos pos antes que este a las preguntas que me hiciste, lo digo porque no me has dicho nada al respecto.
Un saludo.
Y no te preocupes por el fallo yo tampoco me he dado cuenta ya que tengo poco nobel de electrónica.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 11, 2009)

ok

si, lo he leido, me parece bien.

Que tengas suerte con el montaje!

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 11, 2009)

para ELOSCILOSCOPIO:
Gracias por todo. Y ya te contare.
Un saludo.


----------



## phepe (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola he estado viendo tu post... pero no sé si acabste el circuito o no....
¿ Como quedo el tema ?

Un saludo


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 23, 2010)

PHEPE: Gracias por tu preocupación por este tema.
Te cuento, el circuito (esquema) que estuve diseñando lo termine, pero luego por falta de tiempo no pude montarlo, hará un mes decidí en mis ratos libres seguir, pero se me ha ocurrido añadirle un circuito, para poder colocarle un Display 7segmentos, en el cual poder visualizar cada minuto que pasa.(aprox)
La verdad es que ya casi lo tengo, todavía estoy probando con simuladores, pero todavía no he conseguido lo que yo quiero.
Pero no te preocupes que ya casi lo tengo, estate atento a mis comentarios, en breve contare como me fue.
De todas formas pensé grabarlo y hacerle algunas fotitos cuando lo tuviese montado y colgarlas aquí y comentar como me fue.
Bueno ya te contare.
Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bueno hace una semana empece a hacer el montaje y ya esta terminado, aunque le faltan algunos detallitos mas. 
Ya paso casi un año desde que empece a investigar como hacer el circuito, pero es que no he tenido tiempo libre, ahora que estoy de vacaciones, lo he podido montar.
Bueno no me enroyo mas, hay van unas fotitos:




Saludos y GRACIAS  todos los que me ayudaron.


----------

